# How to Create Your Own Photo Slideshow



## terri (Dec 27, 2006)

Submitted by EBPhotography. 

Find out how to create a memorable photo slideshow with this tutorial!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 11, 2012)

No.  Lightroom for slideshows


----------

